# Taste Wild vs Tame



## Linebacker (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been lurking around for a while and have learned so much from this forum. Internet surfing about rabbits actually is how I found Homesteading Today. I still dont have any rabbits, but am in the process of looking for some NZs or Calis. I grew hunting and eating wild rabbits and still spend many hours pursuing them still. My question is how do the tame rabbits taste in comparison with wild rabbits. Cottontails mainly in my area do vary taste wise with age so I would expect tame rabbits to also have the same tendency. Does anyone know the similarties / differances in taste and texture between the two. 

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

The taste is night and day. wild rabbits have mostly if not all dark meat here in va kind of a wild taste. good but home raised rabbits are white meat no zesty after taste. its like eating good chicken. if you like wild you will love home or farm raised :baby04:


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Try to think if domestic rabbit as a different meat altogether. I've eaten plenty of cottontail rabbits and snowshoe hares and they are good meat... but certainly different from domestic rabbits. I know two hunters who find domestic rabbit bland -- they miss the gamey flavour of wild rabbit. Personally, I like domestic better. 

I always think it is a good idea to buy some domestic rabbit meat and try it before getting into raising them. Some supermarkets carry it or perhaps you can find someone nearby who raises rabbits and buy one from them. There are tons of recipes in the recipe thread at the top of the page.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

If you have any sensory issues in your family, like someone with autism would have... domestic rabbit is the WAY TO GO! I've personally never tried wild, but the NZ's we have are far better than chicken in my book. There is something about the way it feels in the mouth, easier to cut with your teeth, not so chewy.
I've "heard" that wild rabbit can be chewy.

Cricket


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

ricky said:


> The taste is night and day. wild rabbits have mostly if not all dark meat here in va kind of a wild taste. good but home raised rabbits are white meat no zesty after taste. its like eating good chicken. if you like wild you will love home or farm raised :baby04:


 Another nice thing about domestic rabbit-- available year round. Also, comes highly recommended for diabetics- the glucose levels in the meat are better in the long term than that found in chicken. Lower fat content, as well.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I've had wild rabbit twice and did not like it each time. Mind you it wasn't cooked by me so could be how it was dressed and cooked. I'm trying to get another wild rabbit to try again. My domestic rabbits that I raise have replaced chicken in the freezer. I can't remember the last time I bought chicken other than KFC.


----------



## Linebacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I knew I could count on y'all for good honest answers. I am trying to find some fryers locally to try. I guess I do like the "gamey" taste that so many folks try to get rid of, but the strong recomendations I here from y'all Im sure I will like the domesticated ones just fine too.
Thanks again
Brad

P S anybody local to west TN. I would prefer trying fresh as opposed to frozen first?


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,
I'm in west Tennessee, near Memphis. Come on over and I'll hook you up with some nice New Zealand fryers. You can contact me thru my web site: http://kimsrabbittree.tripod.com


----------

